# Applesauce, but made with pears?



## Farmer Jon (Dec 12, 2014)

I ordered 40 lbs of pears from my sons FFA fundraiser. 40 lbs of pears is alot more than I thought. I had planned on canning most of them but I was wondering if anyone made pear sause? Like apple sause but with pears. It seems to me that I seen a recipe for that one time but I don't remember where.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2014)

Sounds good to me!

Pear Sauce Recipe

I would also try making a pear crisp.

Pear Crisp with Vanilla Ice Cream | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't like raw pears (a texture thing--but we have pear trees),  but I have made pear crisp a number of times and it is very good. I would think you could do that with the pearsauce you made.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 12, 2014)

I have pear trees, and make pear sauce every year.  I do it just like apple sauce.  Pear preserves are also nice.  Just a touch of nutmeg really is nice in either.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 12, 2014)

I have used the recipe in the Ball canning book for pear butter and it is wonderful.  It calls for nutmeg as well as an orange product.  I believe the recipe calls for orange juice and orange peel, but I used orange oil to great success.  It is divine on toast or biscuits.


----------



## letscook (Dec 12, 2014)

That sounds great 
I also saw on a show I watching and Im sorry I forgot where, they made a upside down spice cake using pears.  Looked great. Maybe Americas test kitchen, the food channel, the chew, I wish I remember for you.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 12, 2014)

bethzaring said:


> I have used the recipe in the Ball canning book for pear butter and it is wonderful.  It calls for nutmeg as well as an orange product.  I believe the recipe calls for orange juice and orange peel, but I used orange oil to great success.  It is divine on toast or biscuits.



Oh boy, that sounds better than apple butter. I'm not big on apples.


----------



## Farmer Jon (Dec 13, 2014)

Wife just wants me to can pears and not be messing around with that other stuff. I  cant help it. Im going to try a small batch of pearsause. She likes them raw the best but can tolerate canned. She will not eat cooked pears in anything else. 

Thanks everyone! the pear butter sounds really good also.


----------



## Breathing Couch (Dec 13, 2014)

we love pear sauce.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 15, 2014)

delicious pear cake - Home Cooking - Chowhound

I haven't tried this yet, but it looks good.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 15, 2014)

Farmer Jon said:


> I ordered 40 lbs of pears from my sons FFA fundraiser. 40 lbs of pears is alot more than I thought. I had planned on canning most of them but I was wondering if anyone made pear sause? Like apple sause but with pears. It seems to me that I seen a recipe for that one time but I don't remember where.



Do you know anyone with a small baby that's just starting out on solid foods?

You could make a quick batch of pear baby sauce.
Mom's will love ya!
Go for it hero..


----------



## Farmer Jon (Dec 16, 2014)

I ended up going in a different direction. Canned 14 pints and 7 quarts then put some in the dehydrator. They came out perfect. Kids love them. Easy no mess snacks.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 16, 2014)

canned pears...nice.


Here is a former go-to dessert recipe for me when I had access to pear trees.


Pear Custard Bars Recipe | Taste of Home


Admittedly I never used cream cheese as called for in the recipe, but used my home made ricotta cheese.  I believe the cream cheese would be divine.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2014)

And a pear jam, mmmm, yum.


----------

